# türkei vom steg?!



## longDong (7. März 2005)

hi all,

meine frage steht ja schon mehr oder weniger in dem topic!
naja ich fahre in einer woche dahin ( antalya, side), und wollte mich nen bisschen mit meiner freundin aufn steg stellen und angeln.
mein vater hat mir ne brandungsangel gegeben und dazu gesagt, dass es sich vielleicht anbieten würde wenn ich nen blinker nehme!

allerdings weiß ich nicht einmal, was ich überhaupt angeln möchte!
ich hätte jetzt auch eher dran gedacht, schön entspannt auf grund zu legen!

ich stell jetzt mal keine konkreten fragen, sondern lasse mich mal professionell von euch beraten!
mein angel equipment ist recht vielfältig!

mfg simon


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. März 2005)

*AW: türkei vom steg?!*

Hallo!

Ich fahre öfters in die Türkei und wir angeln immer mit der Handleine. Mach Dir da keine Gedanken. Du kaufst Dir einfach das benötigte Gerät für ein paar Milionen und legst los.

Gefischt wird wie gesagt mit der Handleine die wie ein Lasso ausgeworfen wird. Am Ende hängt etwas Blei und ein bis zwei Haken mit Muschelfleisch oder Sardinen. Die Muscheln kannst selber sammeln (frag einfach einen Einheimischen  ) und die Sardienen kosten ganz wenig.

Das Angeln macht echt Spaß da die Fische sehr agressiv beissen und Dir fast die Finger brechen. ( Macht total Spaß!)


----------



## longDong (7. März 2005)

*AW: türkei vom steg?!*

klingt jedenfalls schon mal sehr gut!
was fangt ihr da so? und in welchen größen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. März 2005)

*AW: türkei vom steg?!*

Meistens fängst Du so kleine (hab den Name leider vergessen) barschartige fische. sind sehr klecker und leicht sauber zu machen. Du kannst Dir das so ähnlich wie beim Heringsangeln vorstellen.
Und dann gibt es noch den Levreck ( wird der so geschrieben) die Türken nenne Ihn auch den Zander des Meeres. Ein grüner sehr schöner Fisch der aussieht wie ein Zander-Barsch Mischling.
Und dann noch Hornhechte von ganz klein bis Armdick alles vertreten.


----------



## ratze (10. März 2005)

*AW: türkei vom steg?!*

Hi longDong,
sind öfter kurz nördlich über Antalya. Am besten ist es wirklich mit dem einheimischen Anglern (können oft Deutsch und sind sehr offen) ins Gespräch zu kommen. Die können die auch sagen welche Köder gehen. Fangen allerdings meist auch nur kleinere Fische .
Mit Kunstködern habe ich dort leider noch nichts ausrichten Können (waren vielleicht auch zu groß|kopfkrat )
Gruß Ratze


----------



## bastelberg (10. März 2005)

*AW: türkei vom steg?!*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich fahre öfters in die Türkei und wir angeln immer mit der Handleine. Mach Dir da keine Gedanken. Du kaufst Dir einfach das benötigte Gerät für ein paar Milionen und legst los.
> 
> ...


Das mit den Fingerbrechen hört sich gut an, da die Fische meist nicht grösser als der Finger sind.


----------



## longDong (11. März 2005)

*AW: türkei vom steg?!*

problem ist nur, das ich schlecht zum hafen komme x_X
meint ihr, das mit blinker ne chance bestände etwas größeres als mein finger zu fangen ? xD
mfg


----------



## bastelberg (12. März 2005)

*AW: türkei vom steg?!*

jo, vielleicht ne Plastiktüte, aber mehr, denke ich, net


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. März 2005)

*AW: türkei vom steg?!*

Würde es auf alle fälle mal auf Meeräschen probieren . Um die anzulocken kaufst einfach irgendwo ein oder 2 Fladenbrot und reißt das in ca. 5 - 15 cm große Stücke und wirfst diese soweit wie möglich raus . (Also das wasser sollte da wo du fischt schon so 2m oder tiefer sein) Ideal ist ablandiger Wind oder ruhige See am stärke 3 kannst du das vergessen ... Wenn du das Brot ein wenig anfeuchtest kannst du es weiter werfen aber es muss auf alle fälle noch an der Oberfläche schwimmen . Ansonsten kannst du auch einzelne Brotstücke in der größe mit der angel auswerfen und denn kräftig anschlagen so bekommst du das Brot auch weit genug raus .

Meist sind schon nach 5 min die ersten Meeräschen da ( Hab das Gefühl die richen das Brot auf n Kilometer entfernung  :q ) Wenn nach ner Halben Stunde immernoch keine Fische da sind (Die stürzen sich wie blöd auf das brot sind also kaum zu übersehen) denn würd ichs zu ner anderen tageszeit nochmal probieren . Ich habe die meisten fische morgens gefangen bevor die ganzen Touris am Strand sind . aber teilweise hab ich auch schon mitten zwischen den ganzen badegästen gefangen die teilweise nur 2 m neben beinem Futterplatz vorbeigeschwommen sind ohne das es die Fische interessierte   =)

Zur Montage : Durchsichtige Wasserkugel zur hälfte gefüllt fest montiert und danach 1 m 25er Vorfach (auf keinen Fall dünner die Fische sind sehr stark und auch nicht viel dicker das verschreckt sie) und einen Haken gr 10 - 14 .

Als Köder kannst du entweder ne Stück Brotkruste von ca 1-2 cm nehmen wenn du größere nimmst bekommst du mehr bisse aber wirst nur ganz selten Fische haken .
Ich fische meist mit nem 12er oder 14er haken auf dem ich eine Kleine Styropor kugel und  ein kleines stück kruste oder teig . Diesen köder platziert man dann möglichst dicht neben einem größeren brotstück .Man bekommt zwar weniger bisse aber dafür bekommt man mindestens die hälfte der fische auch an den haken . Allerdings muss man den Köder genau im Auge behalten .
Bissanzeiger bringen nichts da die fische ziehmlich oft auf diese beißen wenn allerdings die wasserkugel ganz verschwindet würde ich anschlagen   =)

Und nicht vergessen immer kräftig nachfüttern  =)
Übrigens wirds mit jedem tag einfacher die Fische anzulocken . Sie gewöhnen sich recht schnell an diese zusätzliche Fütterung  .

Achja Meeräschen schmecken hervorragend    :m


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. März 2005)

*AW: türkei vom steg?!*

Achja noch zu der Frage mit den Kunstködern . Als ich das letzte mal in der Türkei war hat ein Angler mit Wasserkugel und diesen Gummi Sandaalen (ich meine nicht gummi maks sondern die dinger wo man schon erkennt das es n Sandaal sein soll) mehrere wolfsbarsche gefangen . Auf Blinker wollten die aber nicht beißen , da gingen mir nur ein paar kleine Hornhechte an den haken .


----------



## bastelberg (12. März 2005)

*AW: türkei vom steg?!*

mal 'ne Frage: Wo warn das  gewesen?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. März 2005)

*AW: türkei vom steg?!*

Uff das ist jetzt ne gute Frage ich muss zugeben des is scho 5 oder 6 jahre her .
Das war irgendwo in der Nähe von Alanya (keine Ahnung wie das jetzt genau geschrieben wird)

Waren danach allerdings danach öfter in grichenland / den grichischen inseln und da habe ich ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht . ich denke mal die Fischbestände dort unterscheiden sich nicht so großartig von denen in der Türkei .

Und ein bekannter war letztes Jahr in der nähe von Antalya und hat dort in einem kleinen hafenbecken ebenfalls einige meeräschen überlisten können .


----------



## can (25. März 2005)

*AW: türkei vom steg?!*

Hallo zusammen,östlich von Antalya war ich noch nicht oft fischen aber empfehlen würde ich euch auf jeden fall felsige stellen zu finden sonnst müsst ihr lange warten.Bin selber aus fethiye und es gibt hier schon einige brummis mit denen wir auch öfters schwierigkeiten haben aus den tiefen zu ziehen obwohl ich sehr gut ausgerüstet bin.Wer mal bei fethiye vorbeikommt kann sich ja mal melden wenns zeitlich passt könnt ihr doch mal mit raus fahren...#h


----------



## Feedertyp (25. März 2005)

*AW: türkei vom steg?!*

@ longdong: Wenns dort Hornhechte geben soll dann unbedingt mit Pagernoster
probieren! Am besten erkundigen wann die Hornhechtschwärme in die Nähe des Ufers kommen! Oder am besten bei Sonnenaufgang und kurz vor Sonnenuntergang probieren!



Viel Erfolg und nen schönen Urlaub!

Mfg Stefan

P.S. Bitte berichte doch nach deinem Urlaub was du alles erlebt hast!


----------



## longDong (18. April 2005)

*AW: türkei vom steg?!*

hi all,

wollte mich nur mal zurückmelden
wie es gelaufen ist - beim ersten auswurf ist mir mein halbes equipment weggeflogen!hatte schließlich nur noch ne pose mit der ich dann in einem 50cm tiefen " fluss " ( floss das ganze abwasser von den hotels rein, war total trüb etc. )geangelt hab!
ich hab mich schon gefragt ob in diesem fluss überhaupt was drin ist, bis ich dann spazieren gegangen bin, und am ufer ca. 30-40 cm tote - sah aus wie brassen - gesehen hab, und davon auch gleich 3 auf einmal.
naja ich denke zum einen war der köder mist -> mais / brot x_X 
und zum 2. passen die viecher auf was sie fressen!

als ich mich schließlich wieder dem meer gewidmet habe, musste ich feststellen, das ich kein köder hatte, der oben schwimmen würde wenn ich auf grund gelegt hätte, habe dann zwischenzeitig mal sone seramis - pflanzenkugel genommen ( diese braunen  ) ... hat zwar funktioniert, aber mehr als algen hab ich auch nicht gefangen!

fazit : angeln in der türkei ist nicht so der brüller!ich bin auf den geschmack gekommen, nen schein zu machen! allerdings gehts wohl erst im herbst, da im moment keiner einen anbietet! ;/

ich danke euch trotzdem für eure hilfe, dann probier ichs eben in den heimischen gewässern!
ciao longdong


----------

